
Unicode 13.0 - lelf
https://www.unicode.org/versions/Unicode13.0.0/
======
dwheeler
Possibly the most important addition is this:

> Symbols added in this release (which aren't implemented as emojis) include a
> Creative Commons symbol, as well as other related glyphs for non-commercial
> licences, or to indicate where attribution is required.

So you can now indicate license requirements, such as attribution, share-
alike, or non-commercial use only. Those can apply to a vast number of works,
so does nice to have easily-accessed standard symbols for it.

It also adds symbols for some older machines, which will make discussing them
easier.

And yes, it has new emojis. But it is worth noting that the total number of
emojis is a very small portion of the Unicode characters.

~~~
guug
Was excited when I read your comment, but then looked at the new update and
couldn't find an encircled, vertically-flipped C (i.e. copyleft licenses)
among the new additions :(

~~~
anjbe
That’s because U+1F12F 🄯 was already added in Unicode 11.0.

------
tasogare
Page down. So I read that instead: [https://blog.emojipedia.org/whats-new-in-
unicode-13-0/](https://blog.emojipedia.org/whats-new-in-unicode-13-0/)

I'm personally hyped by the new characters for Creative Common, that could
come in handy in data processing (at least in my field).

It's cool the Bopomofo was extended to support Cantonese (didn't know this
existed tbh), because it means multilingual Madanrin-Hokkien-Cantonese can use
a uniform spelling for word and character readings.

And finally Khitan small script, while ghetto, was an interesting offspring of
the Chinese script that targeted a Mongolian language.

PS: I won't comment on the ridiculous emoji shitshow.

------
russellallen
> Unicode 13.0 adds 5,930 characters, for a total of 143,859 characters. These
> additions include 4 new scripts, for a total of 154 scripts, as well as 55
> new emoji characters.

So how far off is Unicode from being 'done'? At what point will they be able
to stop adding characters and scripts?

~~~
taejo
German, a European language that has been more or less standardized for
several centuries, with a Latin-based alphabet, added a new letter (ẞ) to its
alphabet in 2017. As long as that continues to happen, Unicode will have to
add new characters, even if no more ancient scripts are discovered and no new
writing systems are developed for currently unwritten languages.

~~~
tasogare
Small precision for those who don't know the context: the Eszett (which comes
from the ligature of 'ss') existed for centuries already in German writing.
2017 is just the date of its official integration in the alphabet, so it's not
a 'new' letter created from scratch. I say that because I remember learning it
at school a few decades ago (even if at the time we were warned the subject
was touchy), and I was surprised it wasn't standardized that earlier.

~~~
Sukram21
The Eszett (ß) has been already standardized for several decades (since 1986:
with ISO 8859-1 aka latin-1).

The newly added letter is the "capital letter Eszett", which did not exist
until recently. One could argue that this new letter is not really needed, as
Eszett does not appear in capitalized form except when a word is in all-caps,
and was then simply written as "SS".

~~~
jeltz
The capital version has existed in uncommon use since the early 1900s.

------
Chlorus
Found some additional info on the legacy computing symbols - chapter 22, page
856 -
[https://www.unicode.org/versions/Unicode13.0.0/ch22.pdf](https://www.unicode.org/versions/Unicode13.0.0/ch22.pdf)

"Support for these legacy computing symbols includes 212 characters added in
Version 13.0 to provide compatibility with a wide range of early home
computers, or “microcomputers,” manufactured from the mid-1970s to the
mid-1980s. These symbols also cover the teletext broadcasting standard
originally developed in the early 1970s, and the Minitel standard developed in
the 1980s. This collection of early microcomputer symbols includes support for
the character sets of Amstrad CPC, Apple 8-bit, Atari 8 and 16- bit, Commodore
8 and 16-bit, MSX, Yamaha, RISC OS, and Tandy"

------
rcaught
It's down - Google Cache
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Iu6MWZ...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Iu6MWZBs9CoJ:https://unicode.org/versions/Unicode13.0.0/)

~~~
rcaught
What's new: [https://blog.emojipedia.org/whats-new-in-
unicode-13-0/](https://blog.emojipedia.org/whats-new-in-unicode-13-0/)

~~~
Tepix
I hope it's not just new emojis... ️

~~~
JdeBP
More bopomofo. Several more historic scripts. The new teletext symbols and
8-segment display digits look interesting.

I need to check my combining class stuff, it seems.

------
app4soft
Anybody know what had happen with _George Douros ' «Ancient Sripts» and
«Symbola» fonts_ development?[0]

For a long time on its homepage placed message banner:

> _New versions of all fonts will be posted the release of Unicode 13, March
> 2020._

[0] [https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ttf-
symbola](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ttf-symbola)

[1] [http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/](http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/)

------
mjoin
adding the "lungs" emoji at the right time

------
ken
> Black Cat: a combination of Cat and ⬛ Black Large Square

I predict that within 10 years, some group will start a new simplified text
encoding standard which is just for _text_.

~~~
weregiraffe
And I predict that within 10 years after that, they'll add emojis to their new
standard.

------
leadingthenet
Is the server down for anyone else?

------
figbert
For those that cannot access the link: [https://home.unicode.org/announcing-
the-unicode-standard-ver...](https://home.unicode.org/announcing-the-unicode-
standard-version-13-0/)

------
smilespray
You just gotta feel for the Unicode staff, setting out to improve
communication across all of humanity. Turns out what we're REALLY interested
in are funny emojis.

~~~
goto11
I suspect emojis as characters will soon be replaced with graphics. Consumers
are annoyed or confused when emojis look slightly different on different
platforms.

~~~
est31
I think if you ship the font in your app to get consistent emoji renderings
across platforms (no need to dump unicode for this) you might have appeased
the people who want emojis to look the same on all platforms, but then you
will enrage the people who want emojis on all of their apps to look the same.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
So how much space will be wasted shipping a bunch of fonts that all include
however many goddamned emojis there are?

~~~
vmednis
Seems like the number is about 7MB[1] per font, looking at a real world
example.

1\. [https://imgur.com/a/iMHYtjB](https://imgur.com/a/iMHYtjB)

------
jakeogh
What's the code point for uppercase superscript Z?

------
DannyB2
Still no coat hangar symbol.

